# I with Melissa on this one.



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GOD *PLEASE* bring reality back to every single one of us! This is so incredibly hard to live with. We are suffering horribly every single day. Reality was so effortless and easy. We need that back and quickly!! Please God, PLEASE!!!


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GOD *PLEASE* bring reality back to every single one of us! This is so incredibly hard to live with. We are suffering horribly every single day. Reality was so effortless and easy. We need that back and quickly!! Please God, PLEASE!!!


maybe this is a sign that my time is always up or something, I don't want to recover from this disorder yet, if that's what is causing my experiences. I don't think I'm ready, it would be scary to go back to reality. Social anxiety would be way worse and I wouldn't pray to a God I don't even know exists.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

PLEASE GOD!!!!!









AGREE 626271626171000000000%


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

MobiusX said:


> maybe this is a sign that my time is always up or something, I don't want to recover from this disorder yet, if that's what is causing my experiences. I don't think I'm ready, it would be scary to go back to reality. Social anxiety would be way worse and I wouldn't pray to a God I don't even know exists.


I understand how that feels. I was at that point back in October. Terrified of reality. I'm way past that now. I'm not scared of reality at all. I desperately need it back. Btw, I didn't ask you to pray to a God you don't know. But I do know God and this is my plea to him.


----------



## thatfatguy (Dec 26, 2010)

Reality is still the same. If you go anywhere in your house you will find stuff where you last left it, whether it be the book you just placed down on your bed a few minutes ago to the furniture in your house you place there when you first moved in a few months or years ago. Reality is still the same, your perception has changed. If you want to "suffer" by it then you probably most likey will, but you can choose not to "suffer" by it. A man one day broke his legs and could not walk on his own strength so they gave him a wheelchair. He was sadden by the fact he could not play his favorite game of basketball like he had before, jumping and running up and down the court with ease. So he sat in his wheelchair very sad. His friends would call, but he would refuse to play since he thought it too difficult to go anywhere in his condition. He became very depressed and sad having miss many events just sitting around waiting to heal. Eventually he did heal, but the depression and sadness persisted and so did that mentality of suffering. On the other hand, one day the man sitting in his room alone thought to himself, " to hell with it, i'm going out to play whether they're ready or not!" So he joined his friends later that day for a game of basketball. He thought it strange to play in a chair. He couldn't go at his normal speed, and instead had to go at the pace at which the chair would let him. But that did not stop him from reaching out and stealing the basketball or blocking an opposing player. He made some hoops and over time he forgot about being in a chair and had much fun. Later than night he went home feeling happy and refresh ready to tackle the next day. Eventually he did heal and the entire experience did not phase him thereafter one bit.

Did his reality of basketball change at all? No, the court and his friends were all the same. But was his perception of the game different? Yes, it was different but he chose to rise above it and have fun. You have to ask yourself, how much suffering his this condition causing me and how much suffering am I causing myself? Both men were "suffering" from being confined to a chair, but one only suffered half as much because he chose not to suffer himself to his condition. As with DP/DR you are confined by it to some extent, there is a certain degree of pain caused by it, but by no means is your reality different because of it. The experience yes. The only thing that can change is how you wish to deal with your problem, your perception of the situation. Give yourself peace of mind and you will recover.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

? Lol


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


>


that first picture is exactly how i fell when i'm reading.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

God gave us legs so that we could walk. God gave us mouths so that we could talk. God gave us freewill so that we could make choices. Believe me, God has already given us the ability to overcome Depersonalization/Derealization. If you don't believe in God, then just know that it is in our own potential and power to overcome this condition ourselves.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the reading picture! It's so accurate, where/how did you find/make it?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

It's so weird, we all talk about DP like it's a universe of it own, and an illness you have for life, sort of.. And I feel that way now like it's permanent brain-damage, like it's something so big and confusing there is no way I will ever recover.

But I'll tell you something to lift your spirits a little bit. The last time I had this it was pretty bad as well, as bad as a lot of you have it today, but not as bad as it CAN get I have to add. Anyway, I went to see a gestalt therapist (pure desperation), and as I sat there, listening to him talk.. nonsense really.. I thought to myself, "there is _no_ way out of this. How is _anything_ going to even make a dent in this? This is all hopeless". I seriously felt like nothing in the world could give me any relief, it never even lifted a little. 
And then, maybe a month later.. It was just gone. DP was gone, 100%!

What makes this so difficult is that the mechanics of DP is so unknown to us. It's like 2+2 suddenly equals 5. You go home from the therapist, you feel worse. You take meds, you feel worse. You sleep, you feel worse. You see friends, you feel worse. DP stays and stays and stays. But then, one day, you have built up your strength again, and you feel normal. I'm proof it can really be that way.

To those of you who still wonder how I got it back, I got it back from fear of getting it back, and being really anxious and down.
During my pregnancy my friend died, then my step-dad had a stroke, and I started panicking at the thought of something bad happening to my baby. My first son nearly died at birth (as he had suddenly turned around and got stuck). SO, that's why, no mysterious circumstances involved, only good ol' anxiety.


----------

